# Solar oven plans



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone have or know where to find exact and/or complete plans of solar ovens? That is plans which tell you that you will need X amount of Y type of lumber, how long to cut each piece and A number of B type hinges.

I thought I had some saved on my back up hard drive but I can't find them. I have looked online but all I've gotten is frustrated.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Did you look through Built It Solar:

Solar Cookers, Ovens, and Food Dryers

WWW


----------

